# Déformation coque aluminium PowerBook 15"



## Alès (4 Mai 2005)

Bonjour,
Heureux possesseur d'un PowerBook 15" 1,5 GHz depuis peu , j'ai remarqué une "bosse" au niveau de la touche F8, est-ce normal ? Il semblerai que ce ne soit pas juste la bande de caoutchouc qui est mal placée mais bien la coque en aluminium qui ait cette forme.
Je précise qu'il était comme ça au déballage et qu'il fonctionne parfaitement.
Merci pour vos remarques éclairées 

Cordialement,
Alès


----------



## Piewhy (4 Mai 2005)

Je pense pas que ce soit normal, c'est une zone qui a tendance à beaucoup chauffer mais il s'agit plutot d'une deformation (soit lors de la conception, soit à la suite d'un choc...)

En tout cas sur le mien (pbook 15" 1.5ghz) y a pas de bosse


----------



## Alès (5 Mai 2005)

Merci pour ta réponse. Je pensais également à un défaut de fabrication, c'est sûrement arrivé après le moulage de cette partie de la coque.

Cordialement,
Alès


----------



## Mulder (6 Mai 2005)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que tu peux réclamer un remplacement de ta machine (à la fnac j'avais fait remplacer mon ibook durant la période des 15 jours après l'achat..donc si tu es encore dans cette tranche il y a peut-être cette possibilité chez ton revendeur?..) et sinon le S.A.V d'Apple..qui ne te feront pas de souçis à mon avis..


Les conditions de reprises de la FNAC sont à part. Mais un revendeur ou Apple (si acheté sur l'Apple Store) ne devrait pas faire de difficulté à reprendre la machine. Cela dit on peut parfois tomber sur pire. Alors si elle fonctionne parfaitement, amha, autant la garder. Ça sera la petite touche personnelle de ton PowerBook adoré. Mais il faut peut-être dans tous les cas informer le SAV par un courrier au cas où tu es besoin d'y recourir un jour et pour qu'on ne vienne pas te chanter que la déformation est de ton fait.


----------



## GrandGibus (6 Mai 2005)

M'est d'avis que si tout fonctionne normalement et que tu n'as aucun pixel défectueux, l'échange me paraît très très risqué !


De plus, pour l'anecdote, j'avais très légèrement déformé mon ancien alu 12 sans m'en rendre compte: je le croyais à l'abris dans son Tucano néoprène et dans un cartable cuir rigide.

Et bien, figure-toi que les passants métalliques de la poignée appuyaient légèrement (mais sûrement) sur la tranche du pb... Au point de légèrement le déformer (l'alu a beau être moins rayable que le titane, il en demeure bien plus déformable !)... 

J'ai depuis d'ailleurs un School Hymn pour mon 15 pouces .


----------



## vincmyl (6 Mai 2005)

C'est vrai que si tu n'as aucun pixel défectueux etc... ca ne vaut peut etre pas le coup, en plus c'est derriere la charniere donc ca ne se voit pas trop


----------



## Kr!st0f (6 Mai 2005)

J'ai la même chose, je ne suis pas certain que ça soit un défaut car en gros c'est long comme 4 touches et c'est pile au milieu.


----------



## vincmyl (6 Mai 2005)

Ca a l'air plus gros que sur la photo ton problème, peut etre un pb de série???


----------



## Kr!st0f (6 Mai 2005)

je ne considère pas ça comme un problème car quand on le regarde c'est parfaitement centré et symétrique.


----------



## vincmyl (6 Mai 2005)

Ben une bosse a mon avis c'est pas normal mais bon  :mouais:


----------



## Alès (6 Mai 2005)

Comme il fonctionne parfaitement et que l'écran est impeccable, je ne vais pas me risquer à l'échanger (acheté à la FNAC, 15 jours aujourd'hui... trop tard), c'est vrai que les pixels morts c'était ma plus grande crainte. Comme l'a écrit Mulder ce sera la petite touche perso de mon PowerBook à moi.
GrandGibus, j'ai lu le récit du déballage de ton AluBook et je m'y retrouve totalement, les enfants en moins . Comme toi j'ai commandé une housse School Hymn 15" sur fnac.com et je compte passer chez MacWay pour une barrette de 512 Mo.
Merci à tous pour votre contribution, je n'en attendais pas tant, sympa les gars !


----------



## Kr!st0f (7 Mai 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Ben une bosse a mon avis c'est pas normal mais bon  :mouais:



Malheureusement tout le monde ne partage pas ton avis.


----------



## vincmyl (7 Mai 2005)

Quand tu as une bosse comme ca dans la coque c'est loin d'être normal, cela dit comme c'est derriere et que tu n'as pas d'autre probleme je ne l'échangerai pas mais tu peux toujours demander d'ou ca pourrait venir


----------



## V!ctr0 (8 Mai 2005)

J'ai aussi la bosse...

Merci de me faire paniquer...

J'ai un 1,5 15" combo


----------



## vincmyl (8 Mai 2005)

C'est peut etre un defaut sur certaines séries, il faut vérifier les numéros de série


----------

